# Most regrettable detailing buy?



## pharmed

Right guys... I'd like to know what your most regrettable detailing related purchase was? was it a bottle of polish from eBay that turned out to be rubbish or a vacuum cleaner you never ended up using?

I'm sure you've all got some decent stories!

I'll go first.

I recently ordered a set of small brushes that would have been perfect for cleaning around/between boot badges, was really excited to see them arrive. Promptly after ordering I remembered my car came de-badged from the factory


----------



## downhuman

I know this is a contentious one but I've decided wax is a waste of money. Sealants I find give a far better look and longevity . So I have £400 ish worth of waxes sitting there never used.


----------



## R7KY D

One of those Karcher foam lance things , I soon saw the errors of my ways and bought a proper one


----------



## mattsbmw

the amount of different products i have bought and sold on.


----------



## Johnny_B

autoglym instant tyre dressing .. completely useless


----------



## Godderz23

Poorboys QD+


----------



## danwel

downhuman said:


> I know this is a contentious one but I've decided wax is a waste of money. Sealants I find give a far better look and longevity . So I have £400 ish worth of waxes sitting there never used.


I was just thinking this myself the other day.


----------



## Hasan1

Is this not the same as this in away

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178438&highlight=Most+disappointing&page=96


----------



## downhuman

danwel said:


> I was just thinking this myself the other day.


Every car I've owned irrespective of colour... Prefer sealant. Did my black 350z with britemax vantage, another new wax to me and very easy to use etc... Looked good. Few weeks later used nanolex and looked so much better. The times I've looked out of the window and though wow that looks awesome has always been sealant.

Ultima, zaino, hard body, nanolex so so so much better than the waxes, including dodo, valentines, swissvax et al


----------



## danwel

downhuman said:


> Every car I've owned irrespective of colour... Prefer sealant. Did my black 350z with britemax vantage, another new wax to me and very easy to use etc... Looked good. Few weeks later used nanolex and looked so much better. The times I've looked out of the window and though wow that looks awesome has always been sealant.
> 
> Ultima, zaino, hard body, nanolex so so so much better than the waxes, including dodo, valentines, swissvax et al


Hmmmmm, not sure what to do now as I've just bought Sherbert fizz and charity wax lol. Plus got some bullet polish sealant to try too!!

Really torn as to what to do if I'm honest


----------



## chrisgreen

For me it was this:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## purplechris

downhuman said:


> I know this is a contentious one but I've decided wax is a waste of money. Sealants I find give a far better look and longevity . So I have £400 ish worth of waxes sitting there never used.


unused waxes you say? mmm :wave:


----------



## R0B

Crystal rock.


----------



## rossmuir1978

Bilberry wheel cleaner


----------



## kempe

A computer and broadband :wall:


----------



## jason_price85

Iron X snow soap


----------



## VW STEVE.

purplechris said:


> unused waxes you say? mmm :wave:


.......i'm shure they would soon go on here in the sales section?.:devil:


----------



## Alex L

R7KY D said:


> One of those Karcher foam lance things , I soon saw the errors of my ways and bought a proper one


Brief history lesson for some but that was the thing that started the whole 'foam your car before washing' thing by the legend that is L200 Steve.

And from there it slowly progressed to the current foam lances we have today.


----------



## Dazzawest

Turtle wax clay bar kit,


----------



## -Raven-

Chemical Guys 5050 wax.


----------



## purplechris

Never got on with gtechniq glass polish or PBW Wheel Seal sold them after first use


----------



## xlfive

My Aeolus air dryer,i have never really used it, i find it easier to to use the air line from my air compressor as that's set up ready for checking tyre pressures 
I got some Zymol Glasur,HD Cleanse,a Zymol micro fibre and detailing brush for a birthday present,I feel really bad about this one as the family all clubbed in to buy it and i have never used them
i really believe my old focus isnt worth it but I harped on about it for months and the family really thought i wanted it


----------



## downhuman

VW STEVE. said:


> .......i'm shure they would soon go on here in the sales section?.:devil:


Yeah I need to do a sort out !!


----------



## msb

danwel said:


> Hmmmmm, not sure what to do now as I've just bought Sherbert fizz and charity wax lol. Plus got some bullet polish sealant to try too!!
> 
> Really torn as to what to do if I'm honest


Simple don't take what you hear on here as gospel as there are alot of people simply who are wrong, best way i believe is try things for yourself and form your own opinions, granted not everyone will agree with you all of the time but you will know what works for you and what you like:thumb:
Products wise for me, and yes i know i've said it a thousand times but its dodo juices waxes, glad i only got sample pots


----------



## luke123

5ltr of Auoglym fast shine and lube


----------



## danwel

msb said:


> Simple don't take what you hear on here as gospel as there are alot of people simply who are wrong, best way i believe is try things for yourself and form your own opinions, granted not everyone will agree with you all of the time but you will know what works for you and what you like:thumb:
> Products wise for me, and yes i know i've said it a thousand times but its dodo juices waxes, glad i only got sample pots


Thanks, I like to hear and read others opinions etc in all that I do but ultimately it'll be my choice like you say.

I will certainly be trying what I've got and then making my own mind up.


----------



## Davemm

danwel said:


> Thanks, I like to hear and read others opinions etc in all that I do but ultimately it'll be my choice like you say.
> 
> I will certainly be trying what I've got and then making my own mind up.


Just remember to give everything a couple of goes as things can vary and change the way a product works.


----------



## sicko

wolf body wrap/nano qd.. new gtech c1+


----------



## danwel

Davemm said:


> Just remember to give everything a couple of goes as things can vary and change the way a product works.


Will do ta


----------



## DMH-01

Johnny_B said:


> autoglym instant tyre dressing .. completely useless


+ 1, bought it years ago as I needed a tyre dressing and it's one of the worst I've ever used.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Iron x. Did nothing IMO, and you have to use loads when it's quite expensive for a bottle.
Then the trigger spray broke. Utterly useless.


----------



## durmz

Russ and his BM said:


> Iron x. Did nothing IMO, and you have to use loads when it's quite expensive for a bottle.
> Then the trigger spray broke. Utterly useless.


You must have had a contaminate free car or a duff bottle, thats surprising


----------



## IanG

Abyss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greboth

msb said:


> Simple don't take what you hear on here as gospel as there are alot of people simply who are wrong, best way i believe is try things for yourself and form your own opinions, granted not everyone will agree with you all of the time but you will know what works for you and what you like:thumb:
> Products wise for me, and yes i know i've said it a thousand times but its dodo juices waxes, glad i only got sample pots


Never a more true word spoken, there are lots of people who are wrong and one of them is you :lol: Dodo Juice waxes are awesome!

On a more serious note, I do think alot of people get caught up in hype of something and are disappointed with it due to that or just plainly don't get on with a product for some reason or another so it is all about finding what works for you. Personally I do love the dodo juice waxes I have tried and find them really easy to use but if it doesn't suit you then never going to be a liked product. Just like bilberry wheel cleaner was mentioned on the previous page, again another product that I get on with and has cleaned every wheel I have used it on and at a decent ratio too.

To actually answer the question of the OP though: I would have to say SRP, it removed some of the finer hazing but didn't really notice any reduction in the deeper swirls or scratches. Maybe I expected too much due to the hype but not something I will use again and the car I used it on will be getting a going over with a finishing polish to actually remove the finer swirls.


----------



## mr.t

Autoglym tyre dressing
autoglym spray sealant


----------



## Yowfailed

Poor Boys wheel seal and shine. Seemed to be quite labour intensive doing four 19" rims with no apparent rewards. Gave it away


----------



## Emz_197

Auto Glym Ultra Deep Shine is something i never got on with.


----------



## Natalie

Getting sucked into the expensive buckets & grit guards thing when I first signed up.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Natalie said:


> Getting sucked into the expensive buckets & grit guards thing when I first signed up.


yeah, why are buckets so exspensive??

Megs and AG tar removers are both absolute poop!


----------



## Natalie

Mk3Brick said:


> yeah, why are buckets so exspensive??


No idea, but because of the size of them I struggle to get them under the tap in the kitchen as well :wall:
Should've just got some from Wilko or B&Q.


----------



## NMH

Mk3Brick said:


> yeah, why are buckets so exspensive??
> 
> Megs and AG tar removers are both absolute poop!


im looking to try something else as im running out of the AG one....what are you using thats better? Cheers


----------



## organisys

Going back a few years it would probably be Autoglym Tar Remover.

Removes nothing but money from the wallet.


----------



## Mk3Brick

NMH said:


> im looking to try something else as im running out of the AG one....what are you using thats better? Cheers


tardis! hands down the best in my opinion.


----------



## za.64

g1 and g2, hated the stuff then couldnt get it off, i was happy to get a broken screen and having it replaced with a new one. still have 3 quarters of a bottle sitting in a cupboard collecting dust.


----------



## pxr5

I'm still regretting buying Wheel Woolies (especially at the price) s. Of the 3 cars I own I can only use the large one, on my A6 and I still reckon an EZ Detail Brush is better IMO as it fits anywhere. I haven't used the medium or small ones yet.


----------



## msb

Greboth said:


> Never a more true word spoken, there are lots of people who are wrong and one of them is you :lol: Dodo Juice waxes are awesome!
> 
> On a more serious note, I do think alot of people get caught up in hype of something and are disappointed with it due to that or just plainly don't get on with a product for some reason or another so it is all about finding what works for you. Personally I do love the dodo juice waxes I have tried and find them really easy to use but if it doesn't suit you then never going to be a liked product. Just like bilberry wheel cleaner was mentioned on the previous page, again another product that I get on with and has cleaned every wheel I have used it on and at a decent ratio too.
> 
> To actually answer the question of the OP though: I would have to say SRP, it removed some of the finer hazing but didn't really notice any reduction in the deeper swirls or scratches. Maybe I expected too much due to the hype but not something I will use again and the car I used it on will be getting a going over with a finishing polish to actually remove the finer swirls.


Ha! you have the cheek to tell me i'm wrong then you slate one of the best filling aio polishes, guess what you may need to step back and think about what you've just written


----------



## msb

za.64 said:


> g1 and g2, hated the stuff then couldnt get it off, i was happy to get a broken screen and having it replaced with a new one. still have 3 quarters of a bottle sitting in a cupboard collecting dust.


It couldn't of been that you might have just used it wrong


----------



## za.64

msb said:


> It couldn't of been that you might have just used it wrong


more than likely,


----------



## retroruss

Greboth said:


> Never a more true word spoken, there are lots of people who are wrong and one of them is you :lol: Dodo Juice waxes are awesome!
> 
> On a more serious note, I do think alot of people get caught up in hype of something and are disappointed with it due to that or just plainly don't get on with a product for some reason or another so it is all about finding what works for you. Personally I do love the dodo juice waxes I have tried and find them really easy to use but if it doesn't suit you then never going to be a liked product. Just like bilberry wheel cleaner was mentioned on the previous page, again another product that I get on with and has cleaned every wheel I have used it on and at a decent ratio too.
> 
> To actually answer the question of the OP though: I would have to say SRP, it removed some of the finer hazing but didn't really notice any reduction in the deeper swirls or scratches. Maybe I expected too much due to the hype but not something I will use again and the car I used it on will be getting a going over with a finishing polish to actually remove the finer swirls.





msb said:


> Ha! you have the cheek to tell me i'm wrong then you slate one of the best filling aio polishes, guess what you may need to step back and think about what you've just written


he probably thinks srp stands for scratch removing polish :lol::lol::lol::lol:

for the op dodo waxes im also glad it was only sample pots i wasted my money on


----------



## Sirmally2

Personally, i don't think i've had a "BAD" product, i think i've just had some products that don't work for me or my way of doing things...

Just to name one that i've recently got rid of - Lime Prime Lite. Does not work for me, where as concours perficio fills that gap...

I have plenty of waxes and sealants, again i don't think i've got a bad one - Just some don't give me the buzz that i got from others. I like Valentines Concours, but didn't feel "Special"... Where as a wax to an equal value - SV Onyx did. All down to personal preference and how you are used with using products. Sometimes you really can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## pharmed

^ This is exactly what this thread is about... not just flaming bad products but any purchases that you just wish you never made because they weren't right or not suitable for you!


----------



## Alan H

I bought some Poorboys Leather cleaner (the blue stuff) and I just can't get on with it. It seems to leave a sticky residue no matter how much or how little I use. And it just doesn't leave the finish I prefer.


----------



## Sirmally2

pharmed said:


> ^ This is exactly what this thread is about... not just flaming bad products but any purchases that you just wish you never made because they weren't right or not suitable for you!


If im honest - Collie 476 i NEVER got on with because it was such a PITA to remove... this was before i knew of DW and the "Thin layers" method.

Now i know it was down to my application method and have since learned how to get thin layers, i get on fantastically well with it.


----------



## Greboth

msb said:


> Ha! you have the cheek to tell me i'm wrong then you slate one of the best filling aio polishes, guess what you may need to step back and think about what you've just written


It's not cheeky when it's the truth lol. It certainly brought up the paint work like I expected a fine polish to do but didn't fill as much as I was expecting so was disappointed with it. Reading the guides on here and faq's I seem to have used it correctly so maybe it was just hype that made it a let down. I am still reasonably new to all this but everything else I have used has done what it said and what I expected and therefore SRP is my most regreted purchase.

I will keep it and maybe I will try it again in the future and maybe I will rate it more then who knows but for now its my meh product.


----------



## kempe

AG SRP tried it about 5 times everytime its pants


----------



## Jdudley90

Sirmally2 said:


> Personally, i don't think i've had a "BAD" product, i think i've just had some products that don't work for me or my way of doing things...
> 
> Just to name one that i've recently got rid of - Lime Prime Lite. Does not work for me, where as concours perficio fills that gap...
> 
> I have plenty of waxes and sealants, again i don't think i've got a bad one - Just some don't give me the buzz that i got from others. I like Valentines Concours, but didn't feel "Special"... Where as a wax to an equal value - SV Onyx did. All down to personal preference and how you are used with using products. Sometimes you really can't teach an old dog new tricks


Perficio is a top product and seen there back selling products again which is good news, lime prime lite I use on my gf's black corsa then SNH over and it leaves an excellent finish.

The dodo glass sealant I didn't get on with first time round, i personally did a very poor job but gave it another go and it's superb. I think the glass sealants can be finicky first attempt. Same with ceramishield poor first time excellent second.

My personal bad buys were autoglym, alloy sealant, bug and tar remover and fast glass gave them all a good go but thought they were naff. I also don't like auto finesse lather, prefer my megs gold class.


----------



## Alex L

I'll be the first and say 'the Internet' :lol:

I'd be a lot richer if I'd never got it lol

For me of all the products I've bought and been given samples of there's 2 I'd never spend good money again.

The first is Megs bug and tar remover, all it did was dry on to the paint like old Weetabix and was a pig to get off.

The other was Megs Body Solvent, I don't know why I bought it and at the time didn't know what it was used for, so I bought some anyway and it did nothing.


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Repel for me. Never seemed to make much of a difference.


----------



## Rayner

All the megs retail stuff I've bought bar endurance Tyre dressing which isn't too bad but doesn't live up to the hype for me...


----------



## Sparky160

Megs ultimate quick detailer. Absolute pants to use as a QD and AF lather. Just couldn't get on with it and think its overrated but that's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Jochen

Johnny_B said:


> autoglym instant tyre dressing .. completely useless





rossmuir1978 said:


> Bilberry wheel cleaner





Russ and his BM said:


> Iron x. Did nothing IMO, and you have to use loads when it's quite expensive for a bottle.
> Then the trigger spray broke. Utterly useless.


3 very good products in my book 

The only thing I can remember I bought that I didn't liked was Megs Body Solvent. It just does absolutely nothing at all 
But I'm no t a hype man, don't have 63 waxes and don't buy every product that gets raved on here


----------



## GSD

Mer Hybrid Wax,it does work very well but is a complete pain the rear to use,even to get out of the bottle. I believed all the hype about it being years in the development for the areo space industry then just about as soon as its launched its discontinued and replaced by a new better easier to apply Mer,not helpful when you have bought 3 huge bottles in Halfords 3 for the price of 2.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GSD said:


> Mer Hybrid Wax,it does work very well but is a complete pain the rear to use,even to get out of the bottle. I believed all the hype about it being years in the development for the areo space industry then just about as soon as its launched its discontinued and replaced by a new better easier to apply Mer,not helpful when you have bought 3 huge bottles in Halfords 3 for the price of 2.


Lol yeah i agree with you it's like squeezing butter out of a bottle.I don't regret it though cos it does work well i use it on wheels alot of the time tbh.


----------



## msb

Sparky160 said:


> Megs ultimate quick detailer. Absolute pants to use as a QD and AF lather. Just couldn't get on with it and think its overrated but that's just my opinion of course.


Original lather was better than the current on i must admit:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Turtle Wet and Black i didn't think was very good, but for a pound, hardly a regret. To be completely honest though, sometimes i look at all my gear and think, why? :lol: Or as my missus says - "do you really need all this sh1t ?"


----------



## shaziman

Any thing that Halfords sell!


----------



## danwel

All detailing products as its a slippery slope to OCD lol


----------



## gerz1873

Vic's concours for me was poor in comparison to HD wax, sold the Vic's after one application


----------



## dailly92

I deffinetly dont regret my gear but i do often have an off day and wonder really why do i need so much. I have 3 or 4 products that do the same job its just stupid haha but i wouldnt part with any of it.

The worst thing is probably my pot of desire. Used it 3 times. Generally tend to use AF tough coat instead as its much quicker and easier


----------



## Ryanjdover

AG SRP....such a disappointment and I have a massive bottle left!


----------



## Dannbodge

Dodo juice supernatural wax.


----------



## Rayner

Megs gold class leather cleaner, megs GC wax, megs Endurance Tyre gel.

CQUK & carpro decon block. 

AG UDS (same results as SRP for me which is good and already had it)

Pretty much at least 1 thing from every manufacturer I've bought from


----------



## Jdudley90

Sirmally2 said:


> Just to name one that i've recently got rid of - Lime Prime Lite. Does not work for me, where as concours perficio fills that gap...


Glad I'm not the only one that likes perficio, I tried lime prime lite the other weekend and yes it was warm but I couldn't remove it! I tried perficio right beside it and no problems at all and it leaves a great finish.
I wouldn't put lime prime lite down as a regrettable buy though because I have used it before on black and thought it looked fantastic.
On the other hand however Concours tyre and trim is awful, the consistency and colour of wee and lasts for no time at all, I don't understand how they can get good results out of it.


----------



## majcas84

Stripper Scent. Urgh, makes me feel sick. 

Bad enough to put me off strippers for life!


----------



## mr.t

AG bumper care- greasy
AG tyre dressing.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

AF Satin,simply vanished at the first sight of rain


----------



## PeteT

pxr5 said:


> I'm still regretting buying Wheel Woolies (especially at the price) s. Of the 3 cars I own I can only use the large one, on my A6 and I still reckon an EZ Detail Brush is better IMO as it fits anywhere. I haven't used the medium or small ones yet.


I've never used my large one, wanna swap it for your medium?:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Swissvax Shield.

Does not look anywhere near as good as FK Pink Wax (yes i know shield is a Hybrid)

This is only my opinion though from using the most advanced instrument in the world to "measure" the looks.......my eyes


----------



## CleanCar99

Autobrite bug sponge.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/netted-mesh-bug-insect-sponge.html

Even when soaked in the wash bucket, it still left millions of swirls on the front bumper. 

These were quickly removed by my best ever purchase, A DAS6pro :buffer:


----------



## Sirmally2

Jdudley90 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that likes perficio, I tried lime prime lite the other weekend and yes it was warm but I couldn't remove it! I tried perficio right beside it and no problems at all and it leaves a great finish.
> I wouldn't put lime prime lite down as a regrettable buy though because I have used it before on black and thought it looked fantastic.
> On the other hand however Concours tyre and trim is awful, the consistency and colour of wee and lasts for no time at all, I don't understand how they can get good results out of it.


I love perficio. Its always brought me a good result. And i wouldnt say i preret buying LPL either, it just personally did not work for me.

However - i also get on very well with concours tyre and trim. I've had some pretty good results from it. Think the trick with me is because im tight and can do all 4 tyres with under 15ml of product and find you have to work it into the tyre with the brush to get the best results. However, i tried it on trim and it never really performed for me there. So i just use it on friends cars as i LOVE highstyle for my own


----------



## blenki

Dodo supernatural carnauba glaze.... just couldn't get on with it


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Chemical guys new car spray. Smells awful!


----------



## nichol4s

Collinite 476 as I wanted more out of a wax spent plenty of cash and didn't find that pot of gold. Should have stuck to the colli


----------



## Jdudley90

Sirmally2 said:


> However - i also get on very well with concours tyre and trim. I've had some pretty good results from it. Think the trick with me is because im tight and can do all 4 tyres with under 15ml of product and find you have to work it into the tyre with the brush to get the best results. However, i tried it on trim and it never really performed for me there. So i just use it on friends cars as i LOVE highstyle for my own


Time to get it back out and try again then! I think that's the biggest problem with most products, if you don't just squirt it on the car and give a mirror finish its in the sales section. Some products need working to find the best technique.


----------



## chrisc

WOLFS AND DODO ITEMS GOT PLACEBO WITH THE AMOUNT OF GOOD PRESS. SOON REALISED ERROR OF MY WAYS AND SOLD THEM ALL ON:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

Jdudley90 said:


> Time to get it back out and try again then! I think that's the biggest problem with most products, if you don't just squirt it on the car and give a mirror finish its in the sales section. Some products need working to find the best technique.


Very true. I try things a few different ways before deciding if its for me.

I use a cough syrup measurer thing and a 1" brush to work it in. Works best in a clean tyre too. So a scrub with a stiff brush and leave for about half hour before you drive it if you can. Just enures that it has properly soaked into the tyre wall.

Hope thats some help :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90

Sirmally2 said:


> Very true. I try things a few different ways before deciding if its for me.
> 
> I use a cough syrup measurer thing and a 1" brush to work it in. Works best in a clean tyre too. So a scrub with a stiff brush and leave for about half hour before you drive it if you can. Just enures that it has properly soaked into the tyre wall.
> 
> Hope thats some help :thumb:


Now I've got my metro vac sidekick I'm getting better results with my megs endurance. You're right clean and dry tyre and I think they will all work well.

Onto another matter, you're righting off the entire wolfs and dodo range?!


----------



## Nally

Chemical guys g6 
It's garbage it streaks and hates the rain


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Colli 476
Colli 915

bloody pita to use, yes you must apply thin but I want a wax that isn't that fussy

Megs retail range apart from a couple of bits, it just costs too much for what it is

Vics concours - didn't do anything for me


----------



## shaziman

Dodo Juice Purple Haze, protection is good, but took all the shine off my M3 and made it more matt looking.

Still got 3/4 tub left in my garage. hint hint...


----------



## svended

AG tar and glue remover. Did nothing at all for me but make the surface oily to wash off. 
Also the Wash'n'wax from Halfords that went onto the end of the hose and you just sprayed the car and twisted a knob and filtered water came out to rinse the car off. Had ro rewash the car straight away, wasted £15 on that piece of crap. 
And a Meguiars polish that attracted so much must in only five minutes it looked like a sand storm had been through.


----------



## kempe

Crystal rock  Because I want to use it on every car I do


----------



## CraigQQ

The most regrettable thing I've bought? 







The Hype.....



:lol:


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> The most regrettable thing I've bought?
> 
> The Hype.....
> 
> :lol:


So true :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Deleted


----------



## spiros

Wolfs nano leather sealant .. i try it once ,i try it 2 3-4 times .. I dont know maybe its me but i cant make this product to work ..it leaves to me strikes to the leather and never sheat or even beads..


----------



## Naddy37

Wonder Wheels....'orrible stuff.


----------



## PaulinLincs

Anything with Meguiars on the label. Love Zaino products but hated CS and not too keen. On Z8 either. Loads of super best ever glass finish wax that all looked the same once applied. I stick with sealants now .


----------



## dave89

CraigQQ said:


> The most regrettable thing I've bought?
> 
> The Hype.....
> 
> :lol:


+2 lol


----------



## Chino

A Karcher K2.400 pressure washer. Two dead from pump failure in just over 12months and warranty run out, with Karcher not wanting to know 2 weeks after warranty went.

Cut my losses and bought a Nilfisk.


----------



## Grommit

Swissvax Pneu Glossy. Just didnt work for me


----------



## Blueberry

Grommit said:


> Swissvax Pneu Glossy. Just didnt work for me


Yes same here. Should be had under the trades description act :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer

downhuman said:


> I know this is a contentious one but I've decided wax is a waste of money. Sealants I find give a far better look and longevity . So I have £400 ish worth of waxes sitting there never used.


Get a swaps thread up my good man. I have a britemax sealant sat dormant we could do a little deal on.

Back on topic I think the SV matt protectant was a let down however i like shiny stuff so maybe not to be.


----------



## Bristle Hound

CG Glossworkz shampoo - just didn't do it for me :wall:


----------



## Ryanjdover

CG Hybrid V7 aswell... Did the Blacklight V7 tag team...wasn't blown away


----------



## moosh

Ryanjdover said:


> CG Hybrid V7 aswell... Did the Blacklight V7 tag team...wasn't blown away


Worst combo on the planet


----------



## Blackmondie

TW stuff
and AG SRP, I still have the old formula, but it doens't do like it said it would. I've seen better AIO.

I think there are so many products talked about here, you can't try everything and be happy with it.


----------



## Mean & clean

The worst for me are...

Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth, the amount of fluff that comes off it is ridiculous. For the price it isn't soft enough either IMO.

Meguiars Interior Detailer, expensive scented water is the best description for that. It doesn't clean, it doesn't appear to offer any protection and the look after is the same as before.

Zymol Field Glaze, good product just overpriced and undersized.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryanjdover

^^^^

Thanks re Woolly Mammoth.

Was on my list and isn't now!


----------



## Mean & clean

Ryanjdover said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Thanks re Woolly Mammoth.
> 
> Was on my list and isn't now!


The thing I don't get is the reviews for it are excellent, but mine drops fluff all over the car and it's been washed properly twice now.

My Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer is far, far superior much softer and just does it's job well. The current Miracle Dryer on CYC isn't the same as the Chemical Guys one, so I wouldn't buy that on my recommendation of the Miracle Dryer either I'm afraid.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slineclean

Mean & clean said:


> The thing I don't get is the reviews for it are excellent, but mine drops fluff all over the car and it's been washed properly twice now.
> 
> I got mine on the basis of the reviews I read about it. I still haven't tried it yet planning too.
> 
> Its been washed twice


----------



## dave89

slineclean said:


> Mean & clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I don't get is the reviews for it are excellent, but mine drops fluff all over the car and it's been washed properly twice now.
> 
> I got mine on the basis of the reviews I read about it. I still haven't tried it yet planning too.
> 
> Its been washed twice
> 
> 
> 
> Try water wizard of bay of e
Click to expand...


----------



## dave89

Poundland spray bottles, leak like a sieve


----------



## great gonzo

Gtech products!
Just to fussy in my opinion. 

Gonz.


----------



## Shinyvec

Carpro Fog Fight
Raceglaze Nano Wheel Seal
Carpro Tar X
Autobrite Tonic


----------



## andy monty

Im not a fan of the new Autoglym glass polish.... The old stuff was great.....

It leaves something behind (the anti fog i presume) which seems to attracts a film of muck much faster than the old stuff on the inside of the windscreen....

oh and the anti mist lasted about a week on the bathroom window when i did a 50/50...


----------



## Natalie

My first Waxybox, because I'm addicted now :lol:


----------



## Moggytom

Natalie said:


> My first Waxybox, because I'm addicted now :lol:


I wish I had t read your review on waxybox haha ! Had 2 now and I can't wait for the next ! To bad there not every week lol just wish I stated from #001


----------



## DJ X-Ray

andy monty said:


> Im not a fan of the new Autoglym glass polish.... The old stuff was great.....
> 
> It leaves something behind (the anti fog i presume) which seems to attracts a film of muck much faster than the old stuff on the inside of the windscreen....
> 
> oh and the anti mist lasted about a week on the bathroom window when i did a 50/50...


Oh no! Don't say that, i've used that gear for donkey's, and nothing else, gutted if the new stuff's rubbish


----------



## Jdudley90

Sirmally2 said:


> Very true. I try things a few different ways before deciding if its for me.
> 
> I use a cough syrup measurer thing and a 1" brush to work it in. Works best in a clean tyre too. So a scrub with a stiff brush and leave for about half hour before you drive it if you can. Just enures that it has properly soaked into the tyre wall.
> 
> Hope thats some help :thumb:


Must thank Sirmally for his help on this one, grabbed the concours car care tyre and trim back out and gave the tyres a scrub with some surfex hd watered down and got a couple of coats of this on and superb results, yes it hasn't rained but the tyre coating is still on and looks great, just goes to show, bad workman and all that!


----------



## slineclean

Mean & clean said:


> The thing I don't get is the reviews for it are excellent, but mine drops fluff all over the car and it's been washed properly twice now.
> 
> My Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer is far, far superior much softer and just does it's job well. The current Miracle Dryer on CYC isn't the same as the Chemical Guys one, so I wouldn't buy that on my recommendation of the Miracle Dryer either I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Used towel last week and fluff bits left all over the car


----------



## Buck

My car ... Has cost me a fortune in detailing gear!


----------



## Stirks

rossmuir1978 said:


> Bilberry wheel cleaner


Same here


----------



## Stirks

Carlack Glass Sealing Kit


----------



## richardr

Stirks said:


> Same here





rossmuir1978 said:


> Bilberry wheel cleaner


I dont have any issues with it

What dont you like about it? out of interest


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Well..
Has to be chemical guys strippers scent, new car smell and leather smell. Absolute s***e! Strippers scent is just cheap impulse woman's deodorant kinda smell and the other two are pretty dire too.


----------



## m1pui

Kash-Jnr said:


> Well..
> Has to be chemical guys strippers scent, new car smell and leather smell. Absolute s***e! *Strippers scent is just cheap impulse woman's deodorant kinda smell* and the other two are pretty dire too.


That is pretty much what the majority of strippers smell like. Sounds like someone's did their research well! :lol:


----------



## JoshG

Gtechniq G1 without the polish... Was way too excited to put it on and didn't really prep it right. After winter will buy it again with glass polish and try again


----------



## TonyH38

za.64 said:


> g1 and g2, hated the stuff then couldnt get it off, i was happy to get a broken screen and having it replaced with a new one. still have 3 quarters of a bottle sitting in a cupboard collecting dust.


I agree with you all it done for me was give me wiper judder cannot wait for it to wear off.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

m1pui said:


> That is pretty much what the majority of strippers smell like. Sounds like someone's did their research well! :lol:


Always learning


----------



## alan hanson

foam lance for me (old old picture before anyone comments lol)


----------



## MattDoleman

Autoglym stuff... Well most of it! I went a bit mad and bought loads for my first car, then quickly discovered there were better products out there...


----------



## Mk3Brick

any and all QD's in my opinion. i think they are useless.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve bought just about everything thats been mentioned on here


----------



## Mk3Brick

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve bought just about everything thats been mentioned on here


You make your own judgement matey, so many people use QD's and love them but i think they're pants.


----------



## piston_warrior

Mk3Brick said:


> any and all QD's in my opinion. i think they are useless.


I second this, a good LSP doesn't need topping up and the less I'm touching my paint the better.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same here^^. I use AG Aqua Wax for drying now and then, but other than that i don't entertain QD's


----------



## muzzer

Now this one stings a little as i rate their products very very highly but for me, Wax-Tec's The Visor glass cleaner and sealant, no matter how much i try to buff it off, it always smears. I've clayed the glass, vinegar and newspapered it and still i can't get this stuff to work for me, the last time i tried it i must have buffed the glass ten times, yet smearing remains....aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## JMorty

I wouldn't say QD's are useless. They are great for wipe down/help removing waxes etc but relying on them for protection is not a good move.
...Although...


----------



## steveo1986

I used to think that Autoglym stuff was the badgers nadgers, then I discovered Polished Bliss! Soon learned from my old ways!!


----------



## danwel

AF SAtin Tyre dressing for me....garbage


----------



## Wax Tec

muzzer42 said:


> Now this one stings a little as i rate their products very very highly but for me, Wax-Tec's The Visor glass cleaner and sealant, no matter how much i try to buff it off, it always smears. I've clayed the glass, vinegar and newspapered it and still i can't get this stuff to work for me, the last time i tried it i must have buffed the glass ten times, yet smearing remains....aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!


If youd like to give us a call Muzzer and we can discuss this and possibly send a new bottle to test again.

You are the only person to ever have a problem with this product smearing, we even gave a bottle to Mrs Wax Tec to test on the house windows with a stupidly plush microfibre and they were all absolutly smear free.


----------



## danwel

Wow i have had massive issues with smearing glass products especially on the house windows so may have to see about getting myself some of the glass cleaner from Wax Tec too as that is a very impressive claim


----------



## Rascal_69

I don't really regret anything. Been good trying different stuff and setting on things what I like now. 

What I do regret is buying so much of autosmart iron fallout. 

I bought 10 litres at the one time. Really don't rate it and it's killed loads of triggers. Still have about 8 litres aswell :/


----------



## danwel

Rascal_69 said:


> I don't really regret anything. Been good trying different stuff and setting on things what I like now.
> 
> What I do regret is buying so much of autosmart iron fallout.
> 
> I bought 10 litres at the one time. Really don't rate it and it's killed loads of triggers. Still have about 8 litres aswell :/


I have a full 5l container of that too and Tardis that i am yet to use


----------



## Rascal_69

danwel said:


> I have a full 5l container of that too and Tardis that i am yet to use


Not a big fan. Even tardis seems pretty crap now a days. Defo not as good as it used to be. Think am going to start using carchem instead of autosmart after I use my stock up lol


----------



## seaneyb

Tardis is one of the best detailing products i have used to date.

Worst buy for me personally was raceglaze leather cleaner and balm. Waste of money!


----------



## Derekh929

As an IT member says to me the guy calling about a problem in his Computer, he said anther PICNIC = Problem In Chair Not In Computer:lol:
Sometimes it is not always the product to blame, for me AG Tar removers as much good as ashtray on motorbike and version 1 AF tyre dressing not much better than a chocolate fire guard, this list could go on and on , I think when we here reviews on here we expect miracles and we forget that the review has been conducted by a happy weekend warrior that has just got some free samples to play with and does not wish to be unpopular by posting the truth:lol:
In case he is sent to Coventry we have all been there I bet:thumb:


----------



## ZetecEmma

AG tar remover- just doesn't touch tar at all, AF oblitarate is much better.
AG bumper care- far to greasy and just runs everywhere.
Gilmour foamaster 2- does not foam even with magi foam in, now use it for tfr once a year when the car is dire.
Anything meguiars retail just seems overpriced.


----------



## martyp

Wet and dry sand paper - cost me a respray of the bonnet... lol

EDIT: and that was using a PTG! Must have been very thin at the edges...


----------



## k9vnd

Chemical guys second skin, feel it's been way too hyped with marketing as are most cg product's mind you, however I love a few cg product's so wnt diss them totally but this.. it's nothing new to the market and for the price could have had 3x another well known brand, cnt get the msd sheets but am convinced its just a polymer coating with gloss enhancer's.


----------



## Junior Bear

Dr leather wipes 

I just don't get it


----------



## Blueberry

Junior Bear said:


> Dr leather wipes
> 
> I just don't get it


I'm with you there 👍

Left white residue over my seats.


----------



## Cookies

A while back I bought Autosmart Autofresh concentrate in Cool scent - completely rubbish in my opinion. I have used about a litre of it so far and i can never get it to last for any more than about a minute. Autosmart Sue said she'd investigate but haven't heard anything. The rest of their stuff is amazing so credit where credit is due.

Anyone want to buy some AS Autofresh concentrate? lol

Cooks


----------



## chrisc

Yeah autosmart 5ltr air freshner complete crap


----------



## Junior Bear

Blueberry said:


> I'm with you there 👍
> 
> Left white residue over my seats.


Stink of playdoh, do minimal cleaning. Expensive. Even as a 'maintenance' product it seems unnecessary to go through that much effort


----------



## Goodylax

This is the  nightmares are made of.....



Had to shake it up because there is a clay like substance that settles....:doublesho

Streak city


----------



## Goodfella36

Goodylax said:


> This is the  nightmares are made of.....
> 
> Had to shake it up because there is a clay like substance that settles....:doublesho
> 
> Streak city


It does contain Kaolin clay very mild abrasive to help with cleaning never tried it though some information on american forums how to get best of the product


----------



## Junior Bear

Is it like jaffa clean then? That stuff had horrible chalky separation.


----------



## moono16v

Dodo juice products.


----------



## TheStig89

Rain-x pure dung, fly splats on the windscreen left stains among other things


----------



## Schuey

As much as I love Megs products, their G220 was a nightmare. I was one of the first to buy one but it didn't last long (maybe 25-30 mins) and was sent back to Polished Bliss. Rich sent me another but was lost/stolen. The third actually turned up but died after getting halfway through correcting a car. It's been gathering dust ever since (the G220, not the car!). Recently found it again and bought new brushes but they didn't help.


----------



## Goodylax

Goodfella36 said:


> It does contain Kaolin clay very mild abrasive to help with cleaning never tried it though some information on american forums how to get best of the product


Yea, I eventually got the hang of it, but overall messy and difficult to use. Especially for something that is a "spray on wash". It just tried to do TOO much IMO


----------



## Goodfella36

Goodylax said:


> Yea, I eventually got the hang of it, but overall messy and difficult to use. Especially for something that is a "spray on wash". It just tried to do TOO much IMO


I dont think its very popular over there either but was worth a shot :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Goodfella36 said:


> I dont think its very popular over there either but was worth a shot :thumb:


Yea, sounded like a miracle product- didn't turn out
For what it's worth I heard their interior dressing is good, but can't seem to find it anywhere to give it a try.


----------



## Darlofan

poorboys natural look dressing. Smells nice but that was it.


----------



## Big Buffer

A black car. Its a full time job keeping clean but looks ace when it is


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Darlofan said:


> poorboys natural look dressing. Smells nice but that was it.


I'll second that.


----------



## Jdudley90

Schuey said:


> As much as I love Megs products, their G220 was a nightmare. I was one of the first to buy one but it didn't last long (maybe 25-30 mins) and was sent back to Polished Bliss. Rich sent me another but was lost/stolen. The third actually turned up but died after getting halfway through correcting a car. It's been gathering dust ever since (the G220, not the car!). Recently found it again and bought new brushes but they didn't help.


Really!? Had mine a few years now no problems at all.


----------



## Bill58

My PD8. It has never worked right since it went out of warranty.


----------



## Porkypig

Big Buffer said:


> A black car. Its a full time job keeping clean but looks ace when it is


Yup, this....


----------



## Maniac

DODO - Time to Dry. I had hoped it would help me remove water spots when attempting to dry the car without a towel but tbh the car comes up the same whether I use it or not so I've no idea what its really supposed to do.


----------



## -Raven-

Schuey said:


> As much as I love Megs products, their G220 was a nightmare. I was one of the first to buy one but it didn't last long (maybe 25-30 mins) and was sent back to Polished Bliss. Rich sent me another but was lost/stolen. The third actually turned up but died after getting halfway through correcting a car. It's been gathering dust ever since (the G220, not the car!). Recently found it again and bought new brushes but they didn't help.


That sucks. 

I had mine for over 7 years (many brush changes / many cars detailed) before it gave up the ghost this year. Not worth getting it fixed.....


----------



## B0DSKI

Dodo Tyromania. Total ****


----------



## trd-gt

wonder wheels sealant. seems to either strip the wax off or damage it some how. leaves a dull finish and bearly any protection


----------



## Dan_Mol

Chemical Guys - Clay Block 

More like sand paper, used it once, went in bin and back to normal type clay.


----------



## lau666

genius wet and dry hand vac was only £25 quid but its about as strong as a nats fart went back the next day


----------



## m1pui

RAC electric polishing machine 

Tried (used is probably an exaggeration of things!) it on either the bonnet or boot lid of the car I had at the time and I went back to a megs applicator pad before I'd got halfway across the panel :lol:

Still in the box in the garage too lol


----------



## majcas84

Exo v2. 

Nightmare application. Wouldn't spread evenly and then wouldn't buff off. One of those occasions when you start something, wish you hadn't and then try and contain the rising panic as it all goes wrong.

I think the fully cured coating already in place may have caused the reaction.


----------



## smegal

DA polisher. Should have gone straight to rotary.


----------



## Rayner

smegal said:


> DA polisher. Should have gone straight to rotary.


Same here, started on my dads rotary a few years ago, it died so got a DA. 
Wasn't long before I bought a rotary again!


----------



## smegal

Emz_197 said:


> Auto Glym Ultra Deep Shine is something i never got on with.


Me too


----------



## smegal

Or snow foam. More show than go


----------



## Junior Bear

smegal said:


> Or snow foam. More show than go


I've regretted buying magifoam

But I will be buying 25ltr of bilt hamber auto foam next. Half way through a 5ltr container and it's amazing!


----------



## Wazhalo31

Junior Try Krystal Kleen detailing Blizzard it is awesome before buying 25 ltrs of Bilt


----------



## Junior Bear

What's awesome about it?


Is it proper thick and clingy?


----------



## dillinja999

sounds like my ex haha


----------



## Schuey

Jdudley90 said:


> Really!? Had mine a few years now no problems at all.


Yeah, true story.



-Raven- said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I had mine for over 7 years (many brush changes / many cars detailed) before it gave up the ghost this year. Not worth getting it fixed.....


Definitely. I must've had all the prototypes or something?! DA? Nah, NA - No Action.


----------



## k9vnd

B0DSKI said:


> Dodo Tyromania. Total ****


Good at winter time though


----------



## Derekh929

One amazing thing about this thread is how the fan boys have mellowed while back you you would have been nailed for naming and shaming lol


----------



## MEH4N

Maniac said:


> DODO - Time to Dry. I had hoped it would help me remove water spots when attempting to dry the car without a towel but tbh the car comes up the same whether I use it or not so I've no idea what its really supposed to do.


Yeh i wasnt keen on time to dry either.



B0DSKI said:


> Dodo Tyromania. Total ****


I like the matt finish from tyromania but the durability is great especially on plastics.

AF Satin was great for looks but was a flop for durability.


----------



## Ceratec

Poorboys, super slick suds - horrible white stains left even after extensive rinsing


----------



## Bevvo

For me it has to be my set of Wheel Woolies brushes. I know people rave about them but for my BMW MV2 wheels they just don't suit. I get better and quicker results with a £2.95 Valetpro. Having said that, it's only 30 odd pounds so no big deal. I could've put that money towards another wax which I don't use!


----------



## gingerlife

Bevvo said:


> For me it has to be my set of Wheel Woolies brushes. I know people rave about them but for my BMW MV2 wheels they just don't suit. I get better and quicker results with a £2.95 Valetpro. Having said that, it's only 30 odd pounds so no big deal. I could've put that money towards another wax which I don't use!


Really? Best thing I've bought for my mv2s. Wheels have been cleaned and sealed and clean through easierly and weekly. What the problem might I ask. If it's between the double spokes then I use an auto finesse brush. So easy.

Joel


----------



## Kriminal

Festool De-Nibber.

a) I just can't get along with it
b) I do just as good a job using polishes and patience

It just sits in the box, after being used once


----------



## Bevvo

gingerlife said:


> Really? Best thing I've bought for my mv2s. Wheels have been cleaned and sealed and clean through easierly and weekly. What the problem might I ask. If it's between the double spokes then I use an auto finesse brush. So easy.
> 
> Joel


For me there are just too many contours and tight bits on the MV2's for the Wheel Woolies. As you say, they don't fit between the double spokes. It's not that they can't do the wheels (other than between those spokes) but I can do the entire face, spokes and wheel nut recesses much quicker and easier with a single ValetPro brush. What works for me may not work for others and vice-versa.

They are very well made and durable but if I don't use them then it doesn't matter. Maybe one day I will find that I come to love them, like many other people.


----------



## balz

the masterblaster...difficult to use


----------



## Jord

Nothing against the product at all because it was fantastic.. But I bought a Festool RAP 150 with the Systainer box for like £450 a couple years ago.. It was a fantastic machine but a complete waste of money because I only had 1-2 cars to use it on, so I ended up selling it and lost a fair bit of money on it. Live and learn, now I just stick to my DAS6 Pro, no need for any other machines if you're a weekend warrior (in my opinion).


----------



## badly_dubbed

chemical guys citrus wash and gloss - doesn't mix well and wasn't very slick at all.

Black WOW - didn't wow me in the slightest.


----------



## gingerlife

Bevvo said:


> For me there are just too many contours and tight bits on the MV2's for the Wheel Woolies. As you say, they don't fit between the double spokes. It's not that they can't do the wheels (other than between those spokes) but I can do the entire face, spokes and wheel nut recesses much quicker and easier with a single ValetPro brush. What works for me may not work for others and vice-versa.
> 
> They are very well made and durable but if I don't use them then it doesn't matter. Maybe one day I will find that I come to love them, like many other people.


Fair enough mate. Each and to their own. Maybe one day as you say.

:thumb: joel


----------



## Rebel007

Supernatural hybrid, it just doesn't give a good result on Mercedes Obsidian Black pearlescent paint, it may be great on other paints but on mine its a total waste of time effort and money.

Beaver wax I bought it cheap as it was half price it was virtually unusable, it turned to white powder as soon as you managed to get some on the paint, to be honest it was such a waste I melted it down and added it to some Soft99 show wax I bought from the Russian EBay seller (The consistency of the show wax was very soft and left a mediocre finish not bad but nothing special) and I thought combining the two would give me a reasonable wax with a fairly high Carnauba wax content


----------



## uruk hai

Meguiars Swirl X, there's nothing wrong it but If I had bought Ultimate compound first I never would have bought it and being white it is a nightmare if you get it in any stone chips (bit like P1) and it simply doesn't have the cut that Ultimate Compound has.


----------



## Joech92

Rupes Bigfoot 15.

I can get better results with my festool shinex in the same time.


----------



## Workhorse

Chemical guys lava wax for me. It was reasonable to apply, grabby to remove, didn't bead well, didn't sheet well and the finish was just average to me. I sold it for almost what I paid for it after doing a few cars so not a complete waste in the end


----------



## ALLR_155528

Carpro iron x
Autoglym clean wheels
Autogylm rubber & vinyl


----------



## GleemSpray

A Karcher Underbody Chassis cleaner ( the thing that's like an upside down patio cleaner on wheels )

Was in B&Q with the Christmas vouchers and they had a few on display.

Don't get me wrong; its very good at cleaning underneath the vehicle and you can put detergent in the bottle and so on, but I think I will probably use it once a year, if that !!


----------



## mike41

All the different wheel brushes I bought from Halfords/Ebay etc before finally taking the plunge and buying a set of wheel woolies. I probably wasted enough cash to buy 2-3 sets of woolies.
Mike


----------



## 123stevevw

Auto finesse Satin Tyre Gel. No matter how clean and dry the tyres are I just can't get it to last. I'll stick to Megs Endurance Gel


----------



## Cookies

Autosmart Autofresh Cool Concentrate.

Smells beautiful but you need to be quick as it lasts about 4 seconds regardless of how much you use. 

cooks


----------



## mike41

Cookies said:


> Autosmart Autofresh Cool Concentrate.
> 
> Smells beautiful but you need to be quick as it lasts about 4 seconds regardless of how much you use.
> 
> cooks


Kinda like the Autobrite ones then 
Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

mike41 said:


> Kinda like the Autobrite ones then
> Mike


Couldn't agree more, such a waste of money. Rip off.


----------



## ardenvxr

For me autosmrt finishing glaze,does absolutely nothing and is a pig to remove


----------



## nbray67

This one may have a mention already but Poorboys Wheel Sealant, the pink stuff, was a waste of 2hrs of my life applying a few coats to my wheels. 
Wheels were no different to repelling brake dust / road grime after applying than they were before application.
Sold it for not bad money and replaced it with Carbon Collectives Platinum Wheels, now that stuff does what it say's on the tin!! (or 15ml bottle to be exact)


----------



## sistersvisions

ALLR_155528 said:


> Carpro iron x


Really.......Why??


----------



## Guest

Flexipads from Autobrite.

Bought all 3 variant spot pads and all collapsed at the back within 10 minutes of being used. Switched to a set of Meguiar's microfibre pads and what a difference, chalk and cheese!

Meguiar's everytime from now on.


----------

